# CE Week and Value Electronics are Poised to Crown the New "King of TV"



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Today marked the beginning of CE Week 2016, a multi-day technology and consumer electronics event happening in the heart of New York City. This year’s event features wearable electronics, robotics and drones, 3D printers, connected cars, virtual reality, smart home gear, home theater audio and visual gear, and the highly-anticipated Value Electronics 2016 TV Shootout. 

MartinLogan, Paradigm/Anthem, JLab Audio, Onkyo, and Pioneer Electronics are the primary suspects representing the audio and home theater segment at the event. According to a source, Onkyo is choosing to only show its Hi-Res DAP, the DP-X1. I recently *reviewed* this sleek Hi-Res player and found it to be a stellar performer. Onkyo’s sister company, Pioneer, is presenting a much wider variety of products. The company is bringing its newly announced SC-LX501 Elite 7.1 AVR along with the VSX-1131 7.2 AVR, SE-Master 1 and SE-MHR headphones, an assortment of Atmos enabled speakers, the XDP-100R Hi-Res DAP, a turntable, and the SX-N30 2-Channel receiver (which, spoiler alert, I currently have in possession for a future review).

I’m planning on hitting the floor during Wednesday and Thursday show hours to checkout the scene. If you have any questions or product inquiries, please ask them below!

One of the bigger draws to the show is the geeked-out Value Electronics 2016 TV Shootout. For those unfamiliar, this is the preeminent head-to-head television event of the industry, pitting the best flagship televisions against each other in a winner-take-all voting contest. There are currently four televisions confirmed to be in the shootout: LG’s 65-in G6 OLED, Sony’s 75-in X94OD FALD LCD, Samsung’s 78-in KS9800 FALD LCD, and Vizio’s 65-in RS65-B2. Last year, LG’s OLED entry ruled the roost and appears to be ready to reclaim its title as “King of TV.”

The televisions will be compared on the following criteria:

Contrast Ratio
Peak Brightness
Black Level
Color Accuracy
Color Saturation
Motion Resolution
Lag Input Time
Energy Efficiency

The Shootout will tap into the power of 4K Blu-ray players, a 4K media server, 4K Streaming apps, USB, and a 4K-signal generator. Joel Silver of the Imaging Science Foundation will moderate this year’s event. Silver, in addition to other experts, will calibrate and test the televisions prior to the event. Two short preview shootouts will be held on June 22nd (press and GetGeeked NY members) while two full-length shootouts will be held on June 23rd. I plan on being in attendance both days and will deliver a full-featured article detailing the event’s results. 

_Image credit: LG Electronics, Value Electronics, CE Week_


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I think the Sony is the 75" X940D. Looking forward to the results of this shootout.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

V.E. was to stream live and so far I have not discovered how

.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

JBrax said:


> I think the Sony is the 75" X940D. Looking forward to the results of this shootout.


Yes. Thanks for pointing out that error. :innocent:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

JimShaw said:


> V.E. was to stream live and so far I have not discovered how
> 
> .


Yes. Follow this link: https://livestream.com/accounts/632436


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Todd wrote:



> The televisions will be compared on the following criteria:•Contrast Ratio
> •Peak Brightness
> •Black Level
> •Color Accuracy
> ...


With "Smart Technology," I think it should be included as well to some extent. My experience is that "Smart Features" are only as smart as designed. Kinda like Samsung not contracting with Adobe for the Flash player. That's a big deal & a true game breaker! Picture alone is not enough.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> Yes. Follow this link: https://livestream.com/accounts/632436



Todd

Thanks


Jim


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Tonto said:


> Todd wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> With "Smart Technology," I think it should be included as well to some extent. My experience is that "Smart Features" are only as smart as designed. Kinda like Samsung not contracting with Adobe for the Flash player. That's a big deal & a true game breaker! Picture alone is not enough.


Great point, Quenten. While the shootout is purely focused on the best video image, I'll see if they considered including Smart Tech.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

It would be nice to know how everybody's "Smart Tech" compares. Maybe a good evaluation/comparisons for one of our mods. 

I know I was very disappointed when my Samsung didn't have Skype (advertised on the box as having it). Then trying to connect to my home network to view a baseball game on ESPN3, and getting the pop-up that I must install Flash Player. Clicking on the download button & it won't load. And Samsung doesn't care. Many complaints about it for several years--no change. A lot of people (including myself) take these things for granted, only to learn the hard way.

OK, I yield the floor! Sorry for the rant.


----------



## sharok (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Todd,

Any new center channels from Martin Logan?

Thanks


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

sharok said:


> Hi Todd,
> 
> Any new center channels from Martin Logan?
> 
> Thanks


I just left... Will check for you tomorrow!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll have a full shootout write-up post CE Week... But after attending the press version of the event, there's a clear winner and it's not even close.

Anyone want to guess?


----------



## sharok (Dec 20, 2013)

Todd Anderson said:


> I just left... Will check for you tomorrow!


Thanks again.


----------



## sharok (Dec 20, 2013)

Todd Anderson said:


> I'll have a full shootout write-up post CE Week... But after attending the press version of the event, there's a clear winner and it's not even close.
> 
> Anyone want to guess?


I thought OLED was the best. Was there one better than LG OLED?


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

sharok said:


> Hi Todd,
> 
> Any new center channels from Martin Logan?
> 
> Thanks


Ask in the speaker forum


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> I'll have a full shootout write-up post CE Week... But after attending the press version of the event, there's a clear winner and it's not even close.
> 
> Anyone want to guess?


Something tells me you're going to say the OLED. I'm sure technically and when measured it comes out on top. I personally found the Sony pic better but that was in store. Not the optimum environment for judging. I would be happy with either one.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

I have not been able to log in to stream. Maybe it's not up yet???

You asked for a guess.

My guess would be the G6


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I believe streaming is tomorrow. There's a 9am session... And another in the afternoon...

And, yes, LG's OLED is the clear winner. Tomorrow is going to offer a much more in depth analysis, but when properly calibrated, LG is obviously head and shoulders above the competition. Sony - much like last year - is looking super solid. 

Stay tuned for all the details!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The morning Shootout is now running... Should be on the live stream


----------



## Glenee (Aug 18, 2009)

We are just not getting anything out of the Live Stream. Everytime we go there it's going to be up at some other time. We either have the wrong Live Stream, wrong Time, or something , all I get is a still picture of Robert.
Ok we have Video Latest ETB is 1:30est today Thursday.

We have streaming Video Now.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's a photo of Joel Silver instructing the participants in our 2016 TV Shootout event. 










Check out our home page to see more pics taken at the evaluation event.


----------

